# Kernel cannot boot at all..

## amar_

Hello

I am having problems booting sytem for first time after install. Here are some facts:

-It's -hardened (even tho I think this is not important in this case)

-I am using genkernel for compile (-||-)

-It's KVM guest with virtio disks

-I am using LILO with this config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/492416/

-My kernel .config looks like this: http://pastebin.com/ZMuYDfG6

-Error message I am getting is this: 

```
xor: using function: pIII_sse (7844.800 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

bios32_service: base:000f0000 length:00010000 entry:0000fe77

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfe77, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent MTRRdefType settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

raid6: int32x1    870 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    683 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    767 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    613 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2951 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     3911 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    2641 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    3323 MB/s

Drivers: VIRTIO-NET   Images: NBI ELF PXE   Exports: PXE   

Protocols: DHCP TFTP col family 2

Relocating _text from: [00086f80,0009eb10) to [3fee8470,3ff00000)

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? ies: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? 136 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? 2ablished 131072 bind 65536)

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? 6

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? Rer: 2, 16384 bytes)

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? 2 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Probing pci nic...Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

Probing isa nic...PIIX3: Enabling Passive Release

<sleep>0:00:01.0: Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds

Boot from (N)etwork or (Q)uit? s initramfs...

rootfs image is not initramfs (junk in compressed archive); looks like an initrd

Probing pci nic...ory: 3972k freed

```

.. and than it just reboots on it's self back to LILO (and so on..)

I 've googled around for that last line(s) and found something about ramdisk sizes so I recompiled kernel and put 32M there but same story.

Please can someone give me idea what's wrong here..? Could this be something about new kernels as I 've run'd this same kernel and setup on same hardware and configurations before.. ?

ty.

----------

## VinzC

Try doubling the ramdisk size. I've also had a lot of trouble running a test kernel and an initramfs with qemu-kvm until I set the former with a larger initramfs size. Kernel parameter ramdisk_size didn't change a thing.

----------

## amar_

Thanks VinzC

So you have it set on 64M in your config? As I already increased it to 32M

----------

## VinzC

You're welcome. I don't remember what size I used but I know I doubled until it worked  :Very Happy:  .

----------

